# IBS Audio Program 100 - Schedule



## kdsub1

Hi all,

I used the IBS Audio Program 100 several years ago with great success, however, recently I've regressed. I have the CD's which work perfectly fine but I've lost the schedule.

I am wondering if anyone knows where I can grab an image of the schedule? Any help will be great!

Thanks in advance


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi - You can get a copy of the schedule by providing your name as it was on your order, the approximate time you ordered and your shipping address at the time you ordered - as well as your email to contact you - submit this info to this link:

http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/contact_us

And after sales verification, they will send you a copy of the schedule.

Hope that helps... all the best to you.


----------

